# Avy/Sig request



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Whoever gives me what I want its 5000 a piece, I know its not a lot but hey its credits? haha 

I want a Diego Sanchez sig, make it look good son.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Will do this if I can find time this week, or, if it isn't done by anyone by next week


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bam


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Toxic said:


> bam


thats the chosen one, NikosCC thx tho ur still paid ha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You really didn't need to send me credits, have you seen how many I gots?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You really didn't need to send me credits, have you seen how many I gots?


I really dont pay attention to those damn things haha, only when i want an avy or sig or something...usually get some from betting on here so figured I would throw a few to the people who made me a sig. Thanks tho bro!:thumbsup:


----------

